# New to investing, just a few quick questions



## rock86 (15 July 2009)

Hey everybody,

Well I recently graduated uni with an Accounting and Finance degree, and have always been interested in financial markets, especially during my course but never had any cash to invest, however now with a job and thanks to Mr Rudd and the Tax Office  I have some funds to invest.

I set up a on-line trading with NAB, for the reason I have always used them for everything, it was easy and at the moment I will not be trading so much. However I am interested in trading in overseas markets, and was wondering how to go about this??

Also I don't have 1000's to spend at the moment, but just want to start small and each time I have some savings, keep buying even if small amounts of shares; do you think this is the way to go??

Last thing, I have been looking and researching Santos, and to me they seem undervalued, especially with the ESG takeover, and also there plan to borrow $11.9 billion (I think, correct me if I am wrong) over the next few years to expand seems like they have a smart business plan. What does anybody think about the purchase of these stocks??

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Cheers


----------



## Timmy (15 July 2009)

Welcome rock - there are dedicated threads on ESG - Eastern Star Gas 
and
STO - Santos Limited

You might get some ideas and feedback in those threads.


----------



## kam75 (16 July 2009)

I think I got busted providing advice on which stocks to buy or sell here before so i won't comment.


----------



## Timmy (16 July 2009)

kam75 said:


> I think I got busted providing advice on which stocks to buy or sell here before so i won't comment.




Good reminder Kam.  Joe has posted on this many times, never hurts to see it again:



Joe Blow said:


> As the administrator of Aussie Stock Forums I need to be very clear about one point in particular.
> 
> It is illegal for anyone on these forums to offer you specific financial advice (i.e. advice about how to invest your money). *I cannot stress that enough*. Nobody here can advise you to buy or sell a particular stock or to invest your money in a specific way. The only people legally allowed to advise you how to invest your money are licensed financial advisers.
> 
> ...


----------



## So_Cynical (16 July 2009)

rock86 said:


> I set up a on-line trading with NAB, for the reason I have always used them for everything, *it was easy* and at the moment I will not be trading so much. However I am interested in trading in overseas markets, and was wondering how to go about this??
> 
> Also I don't have 1000's to spend at the moment, but just want to start small and each time I have some savings, keep buying even if small amounts of shares; do you think this is the way to go??




If u plan on doing small buys, every so often and don't have much money, then the first 
thing u need is a cheap broker....NAB at 29.95 a trade is not cheap.

Have a look at commsec, bell direct and netwealth...all less than 20 bucks a trade and
easy to set up.


----------



## jono1887 (16 July 2009)

So_Cynical said:


> If u plan on doing small buys, every so often and don't have much money, then the first
> thing u need is a cheap broker....NAB at 29.95 a trade is not cheap.
> 
> Have a look at commsec, bell direct and netwealth...all less than 20 bucks a trade and
> easy to set up.




IB is even cheaper... isn't it only $6


----------



## wonderrman (16 July 2009)

jono1887 said:


> IB is even cheaper... isn't it only $6




You need US10k to open an  account though, by the sounds of it he has a bit of saving to do first ....


----------



## wooduk (16 July 2009)

I have a sure way of making great wads of cash,
1/ invest in a tree plantation
2/claim the tax deduction
3/let it go bust
4/cut trees down
5/pulp wood into paper
6/print your own money

moral of story-----about 10 years in the big house


----------



## skyQuake (16 July 2009)

wonderrman said:


> You need US10k to open an  account though, by the sounds of it he has a bit of saving to do first ....




$3k USD if 21 or under


----------



## trainspotter (16 July 2009)

Where is JOE BLOW when you need him ?


----------



## So_Cynical (16 July 2009)

jono1887 said:


> IB is even cheaper... isn't it only $6




I just assumed he didn't have the required 10.000 USD equivalent to open a IB account



rock86 said:


> never had any cash to invest, however now with a job and thanks to Mr Rudd and the Tax Office  I have some funds to invest.
> 
> I set up a on-line trading with NAB, for the reason I have always used them for everything, it was easy and at the moment I will not be trading so much.




EDIT:



skyQuake said:


> $3k USD if 21 or under




Ok that's weird.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 July 2009)

rock86 said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> Well I recently graduated uni with an Accounting and Finance degree, and have always been interested in financial markets, especially during my course but never had any cash to invest, however now with a job and thanks to Mr Rudd and the Tax Office  I have some funds to invest.
> 
> ...




Rocky baby,

Play it on 

You are on the money.

Its a zero sum game and someone got's to lose , and it won't be the ole KRudd and it won't be the NAB.

You say you have some **** degree in something and you are cash poor.

2 very big mistakes.

Tell me your buy picks mate and I'll short em just for laughs.

Are you for real ??

gg


----------



## Zaij (17 July 2009)

Wow, well done garpal. You were singularly unhelpful, dismissive and condescending.

The community is truly blessed by your presence.


----------



## trainspotter (17 July 2009)

Sounds like something that Billy the Kid would say to Whyatt Earp ?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 July 2009)

Zaij said:


> Wow, well done garpal. You were singularly unhelpful, dismissive and condescending.
> 
> The community is truly blessed by your presence.






trainspotter said:


> Sounds like something that Billy the Kid would say to Whyatt Earp ?




I'd prefer to be Doc Halliday but if you insist lets hear from the Bard.

Shakespeare:

"Neither a borrower nor a lender be;
For loan oft loses both itself and friend,
And borrowing dulls the edge of husbandry.
This above all: to thine ownself be true,
And it must follow, as the night the day,
Thou canst not then be false to any man.
Farewell: my blessing season this in thee!"
--Lord Polonius, Hamlet Act I, Scene 3

gg


----------



## trainspotter (17 July 2009)

Well excuse my prose ... I was trying to bring bring a taunt into a context where a SHOTGUN was not necessary. You do the math on that one.

"Alas, poor Yorick! I knew him, Horatio: a fellow
of infinite jest, of most excellent fancy: he hath
borne me on his back a thousand times; and now, how
abhorred in my imagination it is! my gorge rims at it."  William himself

"Let us not forget that once we were sullen, the almighty reined, and the downtrodden did not spake." By trainspotter 16th July 2009


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 July 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Well excuse my prose ... I was trying to bring bring a taunt into a context where a SHOTGUN was not necessary. You do the math on that one.
> 
> "Alas, poor Yorick! I knew him, Horatio: a fellow
> of infinite jest, of most excellent fancy: he hath
> ...




Yeh ,

Fair call . Apologise.

Its still a distick thread, concept, though.

Like saying how do I become a real estate agent.

gg


----------



## Timmy (17 July 2009)

Give the OP a break, he is new and asking for some help, that's all.


----------



## trainspotter (17 July 2009)

*sniff * *sniff * .... he won't be back?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 July 2009)

rock86 said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> Well I recently graduated uni with an Accounting and Finance degree, and have always been interested in financial markets, especially during my course but never had any cash to invest, however now with a job and thanks to Mr Rudd and the Tax Office  I have some funds to invest.
> 
> ...






Timmy said:


> Give the OP a break, he is new and asking for some help, that's all.




As Doc Halliday would say 

He dont sound jennyouoine.

His initial paragraph states he has done an Accounting and Finance Degree whatever the fcuk that is.

He then says he has been interested in investing as an a aside, And he's doing a Finance degree. What a surprise!!

All the crap about Ruddmoney and the ATO and a job sounds like one of KEV07's paid little spin boys or girls dipping their pigoen toes in the waters.

So then he goes from having a passbook at the local NAB branch, in two sentences, to making quite advanced fundametalist opinions on Santos.

Please .

Give.

Me

A

Break.

This guy is either a Rudd twit or a nonce entering a forum where he thinks the members are nonces.

Send him to hotcopper.com.au

gg


----------



## Timmy (17 July 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> As Doc Halliday would say
> 
> He dont sound jennyouoine.
> 
> ...




Sounds a bit paranoid to me GG.  What's a nonce?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 July 2009)

Timmy said:


> Sounds a bit paranoid to me GG.  What's a nonce?




Ask rock86.

gg


----------



## Timmy (17 July 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Ask rock86.
> 
> gg




It was your good self who said (typed) it, so who better to ask?  What's a nonce?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 July 2009)

Timmy said:


> It was your good self who said (typed) it, so who better to ask?  What's a nonce?




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Nonce

and note how the original poster has perambulated off back to wherever he came from

gg


----------



## rock86 (17 July 2009)

Hey Timmy, To let ya know a nonce is, by the wiki link, an old hip hop duo, geez I don't even rap.

To GG, 

You sound like a good bloke don't ya... 

All I was looking for was a bit of advice on whether to save up a few 1000, or to keep investing in smaller amounts. My fundamentalist opinions have come from the degree I have completed and was looking for a bit of advice on they're business plan/structure. If ya wanna know I work in an Accounting firm in outback QLD and didn't even receive the $900 you were referring to, as I was completing my degree on independent youth allowance. 

And mate, the real meaning of the word nonce is reffering to a sex offender, so you use your slang correctly mate. It just sounds to me like ya might need some REAL friends and stop bagging people over the internet.

Cheers to everyone else in the forum for not being nonce's


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (17 July 2009)

rock86 said:


> All I was looking for was a bit of advice on whether to save up a few 1000, or to keep investing in smaller amounts. My fundamentalist opinions have come from the degree I have completed and was looking for a bit of advice on they're business plan/structure. If ya wanna know I work in an Accounting firm in outback QLD and didn't even receive the $900 you were referring to, as I was completing my degree on independent youth allowance.




rock86, 
Best to ignore flaming and useless advice.

It would be better for you to spend time assessing the broad topic of investing/trading and researching the niche you want to follow, while at the same time save up your money.

The things you learn at uni are useful, but cannot be adopted in reality without tinkering to the concept/model e.g. financial statement analysis 

If you have specific company questions go to the relevant thread as Timmy pointed out.

Best of luck


----------



## rock86 (17 July 2009)

cheers mazzatelli1000, I will do that


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 July 2009)

rock86 said:


> Hey Timmy, To let ya know a nonce is, by the wiki link, an old hip hop duo, geez I don't even rap.
> 
> To GG,
> 
> ...




Fair call mate.
Apologies.
I will get the latest Mrs Gumnut to punish me tonight.
Best of luck in ASF.
Its a good forum and you've had a trial by fire, so stay on and contribute by asking questions and sharing your knowledge.

gg



mazzatelli1000 said:


> rock86,
> Best to ignore flaming and useless advice.
> 
> It would be better for you to spend time assessing the broad topic of investing/trading and researching the niche you want to follow, while at the same time save up your money.
> ...




Good advice

gg


----------



## rock86 (17 July 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Fair call mate.
> Apologies.
> I will get the latest Mrs Gumnut to punish me tonight.
> Best of luck in ASF.
> ...




Cheers m8


----------



## Julia (17 July 2009)

Goodness, Rock, that's some introduction to the forum for you, huh!

I'm sure gg is now very remorseful over his misjudgement of you.
He just gets a bit cranky occasionally, but overall is a decent bloke.

For the record, I found your initial post to be one of the more reasonable ones from a new member.   Thought, actually, that you'd pretty soon be answering questions rather than asking them.

Best of luck.


----------



## rock86 (17 July 2009)

Julia said:


> Goodness, Rock, that's some introduction to the forum for you, huh!
> 
> I'm sure gg is now very remorseful over his misjudgement of you.
> He just gets a bit cranky occasionally, but overall is a decent bloke.
> ...




Thanks Julia


----------



## trainspotter (17 July 2009)

WOW ! That got out of hand pretty quick. It sort of escalated faster than a nuclear reaction. Barely had time to get the fire hose out. Oh well ... back to sleep now. Rock86 my man ... welcome to ASF.


----------



## rock86 (17 July 2009)

trainspotter said:


> WOW ! That got out of hand pretty quick. It sort of escalated faster than a nuclear reaction. Barely had time to get the fire hose out. Oh well ... back to sleep now. Rock86 my man ... welcome to ASF.




haha, thanks mate.


----------

